# states that still cover dental on medicaid



## drunken marauder (Sep 23, 2009)

So as of June or July I know MI and now CA no longer cover dental work for people on Medicaid over 21 anyone know any states that still do cover it??


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm I will have to check that out.. Is it a clinic or hmmm I'm just up in the damn air lol.. I still wanna get up there maybe after this gathering thingy... I hate that word "gathering""


----------



## hartage (Sep 23, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> OREGON rocks for dental help. when I was in AK they pulled four teeth instead of fixing shit. thankfully they were all in the back ...But since I have been in OR, I have had about 3500 worht of work done th last three years and only had to have one pulled. THey even did a root canal and so now I sport a shiney welfare silver tooth, woo hoo, lol... Try Oregon Mike, (I know where you could crash here and I'd even be willing to help with a ride, lol) There is a great dentle school up in PDX that really rocks)



Well shit arrow, a bit more detail please. My teeth need so much work there is no way in hell I could afford it right now. How do you qualify for dental medicaid in OR ?


----------



## Angela (Sep 30, 2009)

There is no dental medicaid in Oregon. But if you qualify as homeless in Oregon there are a couple of places that will help you out. Start with Outside In, they will refer you to OHSU and then you can go from there. If you spend the time, it will definitely be worth your effort.


----------

